
Trump says he'll beat opioid epidemic with law-and-order approach - tobltobs
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/08/08/trump-opioid-epidemic-heroin-241416
======
IanDrake
Yeah, because we've been doing nothing so far. We should start a war on drugs
or something.

